# رابط التحميل لبرنامج rosa الخاص بتصميم وحدات التناضح العكسي



## ضياء جمعه (23 نوفمبر 2012)

اخواني الاعزاء اقدم لكم رابط التحميل لهذا البرنامج ولأحدث اصدار وهو مجاني 
http://www.dowwaterandprocess.com/support_training/design_tools/rosa_files/ROSA803Setup_CH.exe
ولاتنسونا بالدعاء وكتابة مشاركاتكم والشكر للجميع


----------



## ضياء جمعه (23 نوفمبر 2012)

انشاء الله اتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكراً على البرنامج وعلى الشرح الاص يالبرنامج
فقط اود ان اعرف بشكل مختصر ماهي الخطوات الاساسية للبرنامج 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس يامن (18 ديسمبر 2012)

حبيبي الله يعطيك الف عافية بس انا نزل عندي باللغة الصينية وما عم افهم اي شي اذا بتساعدني بهالمشكلة بكون ممنونك كتير اخي


----------



## ضياء جمعه (19 ديسمبر 2012)

البرنامج موجود باللغتين الصينية والأنكليزية... أعد نفس الخطوات ولكن أختر اللغة الأنكليزية وليس الصينية
وشكرا


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ماهوا التناضح العكسى


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (20 يناير 2013)

1000 thanks


----------



## mankoos (23 يناير 2013)

​شكرررررا


----------



## هنو2007 (29 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## taarek123 (4 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم،،،،،،،،،


----------



## منتاى (29 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

